# School Policies



## Barbados Girl (Jul 7, 2012)

Hi

I have read lots of threads about schools not getting adopted children and the trouble some of you have had.  I may have found an example of a school getting it right. A primary school near me had a special policy for adopted children and a link teacher. My son is not school age so I cannot comment on whether this school has got it right but it seems to be very positive.

If anyone is interested or if you want a copy to take to your school to show them the things some schools do then do PM me and I can tell you the school- the policy is on their website and you can print it.


----------



## GoofyGirl (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks for posting BG. 
It is something that worries me for when the time comes. Have sent you a PM

GG xx


----------



## Miny Moo (Jan 13, 2011)

Sounds very positive and something all schools should have, we'd are very fortunate in that our children's school try's very hard to get it right for our 2 and we work in a close partnership with them, it hadn't always been this way, had a couple of years where we felt like we were bashing our heads on a brick wall when our son went into juniors, then he got a really good teacher and things changed.


----------



## Duckling (Oct 5, 2009)

Thankyou for sharing. I've pmed you . X


----------



## Dame Edna (May 17, 2007)

Hi BG
Our LA have produced a booklet for Schools to read, regarding educating adopted children but I have never heard of a School itself having an actual policy on adopted children.  Sounds like a great School!! 

So, please can you add me to the list of people to pm the link to.  No rush but much appreciated  

DE xx

Hey Ducks


----------



## Arrows (Nov 9, 2008)

Ditto, please can you PM me?

We're having to move house unexpectedly to a totally unknown area (Tunbridge Wells) as my DH was made redundant a month ago and has now accepted a job in TW with only a week from applying to starting the job!!
I know nothing at all about the schools or local policies there and all of their ASN and SEN policies seem to focus on learning and/or medical difficulties. I'm going to be ringing Kent and East Sussex adoption teams tomorrow to get some ideas from them too as it'll impact on where we decide to put in an offer on a house etc.


----------



## crazyspaniel (Sep 12, 2012)

Me too please, sounds very interesting


----------



## Duckling (Oct 5, 2009)

Wow that school sounds amazing! Wish we lived anywhere near there. Thanks very much B.G.


----------



## mummy to little pea (Nov 8, 2013)

me to please, would love to look at it x


----------



## dandlebean (Feb 24, 2013)

Me too please! My husband's dad used to be a headmaster at a local school and I'd like him to see it and hopefully pass it on to all the headteachers he's still friends with.


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Please sounds really good x


----------



## Belliboo (Dec 23, 2007)

Barbados girl - thank you it's great xx


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Cheers dears - when I get back to work I am really looking forward to trying to get my head on board and doing something with this.

Thanks xx


----------

